# Propex



## BULLHART (Oct 14, 2006)

I've been thinking about trying the plastic propex fittings instead of the brass, any opinions? Man what a cost difference, but if there are issues, I wont risk it.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Only ones we use are the plugs, brass for all others, I know of no issues, so no comment on them. Use at your own risk.


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 14, 2006)

I love the system, but it sure is tempting to try the plastic with the significant cost difference. I remember there bing problems with the plastic on the old crimp pex. I dont think I'll try it untill I talk to someone who is happy with it. Thanks for the reply Ron


----------



## a1plumbingyakim (Jun 21, 2006)

i've been using the plastic fittings for the last 4 years....no problems...just switched to rti though just cause propex takes too long in the winter to set and also the speed savings with rti. If i'm saving 30% on a fitting but it takes me 3 times longer???? see how fast you can expand for a 3/4" tee or you can crimp it....even more of a gap in time on 1". I had no fear of using the plastic fittings...just traded all my propex in for rti though


----------



## Nick H (Nov 13, 2005)

This is the stuff we use over here
http://www.hep2o.co.uk/

Its been about for about ten years I guess but its getting very popular now. I must admit I "just like" the look of copper, if you know what i mean but this plastic is SO easy to use and for some awkward jobs its unbeatable. I've not heard of anyone having any issues with it.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Only time will tell. I remember all of the other fiascos with plastics and I'm an advocate for many of them.


----------

